# Herbie nascar model



## tribalvw62

Does anyone know if they are going to be coming out with Herbie the love bug out in a model that can be made into a NASCAR from the movie "Herbie Fully Loaded"? I loved the movie. And i love nascar, plus i have a 62 vw bug.

Hope I can get some help. Thanks









[/IMG]


----------



## Zombie_61

As suggested in the other thread, you could always modify the Polar Lights Herbie kit, but there would be quite a bit of work involved. If you find a kit, please let me know!


----------



## StarshipClass

Great pic! I've been looking for reference pics. Do you know of a good site to find them at?


----------



## tribalvw62

what kind of pic of herbie (nascar) are you looking for? Maybe you could give me what angle your looking for, and i'll see what i can dig up for you?

Douglas








[/IMG]


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks! Those are great shots. I basically want enough info--front, sides, rear--to be able to include all the little details in modifying the PL kit into the NASCAR version.


----------



## tribalvw62

With all that i have here, I hope these help. I'm trying to do the same thing. Maybe we can help each other out by giving tips and suggestions. Again, if you need any other pic, let me know. I'm happy to help. Once your done with your model, I'd like to see pic. 

Douglas


----------



## tribalvw62

here are the other pic as well

Douglas


----------



## tribalvw62

Here are more

douglas


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Most excellent pics! Thanks a million! I'll post when I get started. Looks like the fenders are the most challenging aspect of the conversion since they are, though normally formed, wider to accommodate the wider tires. The other stuff looks like fun conversion stuff. Appropriate wheels can be purloined from other kits, I'm sure.


----------



## tribalvw62

has anyone started creating the herbie bug into a nascar bug model? If so, I'd like to see some pic. 

thanks
Douglas


----------



## StarshipClass

I know this is a basic question but, what is the basic paint color on the Herbie VW? Ivory? I know it's not tan since I had a tan one (1967) and it was darker than that.


----------



## tribalvw62

I would have to say for the color of herbie, an off white color or egg white. That would be my best guess. If i find out the real color, I'll post it

douglas


----------



## tribalvw62

Guess what i have found!!!!!
Herbie was painted pearl white, an original 1963 VW color, color code L87. (Note: pearl is the name of the color -- the color is not pearlescent.) 

hope that answer your question. 

douglas


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks, Tribal! I'll make a note of that!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

tribalvw62 said:


> Guess what i have found!!!!!
> Herbie was painted pearl white, an original 1963 VW color, color code L87. (Note: pearl is the name of the color -- the color is not pearlescent.)


Where did you find this info? It's interesting that you found Herbie's color as "pearl white" because, when the PL kit came out, there were a bunch of discussions on the PL forum & someone (I think it was "Veedub") said that the origonal Herbie's color was listed by Volkswagon as "sand". Not saying you're wrong, just that it's "interesting".  

*tribalvw62*, _killer photos of NASCAR Herbie!!_ Looks like all you'd need is the PL Herbie, any NASCAR kit & a little scratching skills! Thanks for the mounds of reference photos. Can you post any more of the "love tap" version? (With the "paint exchange"?) Thanks!!
And not to pull at your generosity, but do you have any photos of the earlier version, when Herbie was spiffed up & had the air scoop in front of his rear tires? I'd love to do that one, too!


----------



## tribalvw62

here are your request of the street racer herbie:


----------



## tribalvw62

here are more images of herbie


----------



## tribalvw62

more to come


----------



## tribalvw62

and more


----------



## tribalvw62

here are the last 3 pic of herbie street racer





























Douglas


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool pics! Thanks!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Excellent!! Thanks a million, *tribal*!!


----------



## tribalvw62

not a problem, i'm always glad to help.

Douglas


----------



## Zombie_61

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Where did you find this info? It's interesting that you found Herbie's color as "pearl white" because, when the PL kit came out, there were a bunch of discussions on the PL forum & someone (I think it was "Veedub") said that the origonal Herbie's color was listed by Volkswagon as "sand". Not saying you're wrong, just that it's "interesting".


Actually that was me, and my comment then was inaccurate and a little misleading. Volkswagen listed the off-white color for their 1963 models as "Sand". Disney painted their Herbies so they would all be the same color (so the audience wouldn't know Herbie was actually several different cars), but I don't know if they used the original Volkswagon paint color. The "stunt" Herbies in the original film were painted with some variation on this shade, but the "hero" Herbie was painted pearl white--and the paint was pearlescent.

The reason I know about the "hero" Herbie is this--many years ago there was an automobile museum here in Southern California called "Cars of the Stars" (or something like that). They had three Herbies on display, one of which was the "hero" Herbie used for closeups, complete with racing stripes, numbers, and a _pearlescent_ off-white paint job.

By the way Tribal, these are great photos! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing 'em!


----------



## tribalvw62

hey thanks, I'm hoping to get a replica building model so that I can make the nascar herbie the way it is. If they won't make it in any scale toys, might as well build one. I'm a HUGE nascar fan, plus I have a 1962 VW Bug myself. I'll put some pic soon. 

Douglas


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Zombie_61 said:
 

> Actually that was me, and my comment then was inaccurate and a little misleading. Volkswagen listed the off-white color for their 1963 models as "Sand". Disney painted their Herbies so they would all be the same color (so the audience wouldn't know Herbie was actually several different cars), but I don't know if they used the original Volkswagon paint color. The "stunt" Herbies in the original film were painted with some variation on this shade, but the "hero" Herbie was painted pearl white--and the paint was pearlescent.


Ahhh. Well, easy mistake, Zombie. No harm, no foul!  Good to know about the actual paint colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quintillus

You can go to www.autocolorlibrary.com to see what these colors look like together. You'll have to do a "print screen" to save any images, though.


Thanks for the GREAT images!! Is it possible to get some looks at the dirty version before any modifications were made?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

That is a great site to know!!!

Well, now..... lookie here:
http://autocolorlibrary.com/cgi-bin/search/searchpic.pl?1963-volkswagen-pg01.jpg
There's a "pearl white"! Though it may be my monitor, it looks like Herbie may be more a "lotus white". There you go, Zombie! Proof there was a "pearl".


----------



## Zombie_61

Prince of Styrene II said:


> That is a great site to know!!!
> 
> Well, now..... lookie here:
> http://autocolorlibrary.com/cgi-bin/search/searchpic.pl?1963-volkswagen-pg01.jpg
> There's a "pearl white"! Though it may be my monitor, it looks like Herbie may be more a "lotus white". There you go, Zombie! Proof there was a "pearl".


Doesn't look pearlescent though, does it?  But it does support tribalvw62's comment about Herbie being painted a non-pearlescent "pearl white" (though I agree the "lotus white" swatch looks like a closer match).

Interesting, there is no color called "sand". I guess I've just read too many "how to restore your VW to it's original condition" books and trusted that the authors knew what they were talking about.

Great post Quintillus! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quintillus

BUMP!


Still hoping for the classic dirty Herbie pics, Tribalvw62.


----------



## tribalvw62

has anyone built a model of herbie into a nascar yet. Would like to see some pic if have any.

Douglas


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

I'm still looking for a spare Herbie to do it with!!!

Anyone? Anyone?? Bueller? Bueller??


----------



## Quintillus

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I'm still looking for a spare Herbie to do it with!!!
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?? Bueller? Bueller??


I picked up a second one for myself at Wal-Mart, which around Milwaukee has recently clearanced off ALL Polar Lights models. Lots of Klingon D-7's floating around.

The Herbie was on the upper shelf under a large pile of stuff. My girlfriend ran away as I was gingerly sliding it out while trying not to disturb the rest of the pile.

Still hoping for those classic Herbie pics...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Quintillus said:


> I picked up a second one for myself at Wal-Mart, which around Milwaukee has recently clearanced off ALL Polar Lights models.


For the $2-something price? Were there any more? <looks hopeful>


----------



## Quintillus

No, they were still $7, and there was only one, and I got it! Nya nya nya nya nya!

They also have the 1:6 scale RC Herbie for only $50.

Today, they had about 6 Klingon D-7's for $3.50. Even though I have 4 from when Target clearanced these a while back, I almost bought one to see what the improvements are with the later kit releases.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Quintillus said:


> No, they were still $7, and there was only one, and I got it! Nya nya nya nya nya!


 Putz!


----------



## Quintillus

My girlfriend, who doesn't understand why I continue to buy models when I'm not really finishing the ones I do have, did get that there are many things to do with a model of a beetle.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

A wise, wise woman.


----------



## tribalvw62

Please keep me updated if anyone startes to build one. And also include pic as you build your very own "NASCAR HERBIE"

Douglas


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

As soon as I can find one that ain't $15!! Sheesh! :roll:


----------



## tribalvw62

tell me about it. I go on ebay and check to see what price they are going for. But if worse comes to worse might have to pay that price.

douglas


----------



## karvoom

hi i know no one been on this form for a while but i realy need help with this project and your picks are great 

do you have any more and

btw you no the hole in the roof of the car is that an oil cooliler ( a real one )

thanks 

karveh


----------



## MadCap Romanian

This post is almost 5 years old. I wonder if the originator finished the kit or not?


----------



## StarshipClass

Strange that this thread pops back up now. I've been just recently back at work on a 1/18th JL Herbie that I stripped, painted back up in spray can "ivory" that looks really good and close to the original. I'm painting the inside gray as per the original Herbie cars and am going for a race car look per the first movie with the roll bar, tape on the lights, etc.


----------



## Tonyray

I would like to find a nascar herbie too.


----------



## StarshipClass

Cool! I've always thought a Baja version of Herbie is the most logical and realistic racing version possible.


----------



## Tonyray

Sorry I moved the picture over to the RC forum here thay are again


----------

